# breeding reds update



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Its been a little over 3 weeks and lots of spawning,

Here is a little picture story if you will









Fry batch #1, only 200 or so of these remain, about 3.5 weeks old
was 2 nests in this spawn

View attachment 68322

View attachment 68323


fry batch #2

only 300-400 remain about 2.5 weeks old

View attachment 68325


fry batch #3 about 2 weeks old, only 300-400 remain of these,
only 1 nest this time

woops that picture no good









fry batch #4 about 1.5 weeks old, 2 nests here,i think they are all alive....lol...
Looks like Im getting better at keeping them alive

View attachment 68334

View attachment 68336


Fry batch #5 part 1, they have not hatched born last night and this morning

View attachment 68337


fry batch # 5 part 2, they are being born right now, and will be added to the eggs from this morning

female in the front prepares an area male in the back is ready
View attachment 68338


they shake next to each other as the eggs are released

View attachment 68339


the male in front doing that ever familer curve down then up as they release the goods

View attachment 68340


The end, the picture story is over.

I would like to dedicate this to all the folks via pm wondering if the fish still spawning


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh yeah whats the breeding award requirement, just pictures of the dime size fry or 1.5" fry???


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Man you are going to need more tanks!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Oh yeah whats the breeding award requirement, just pictures of the dime size fry or 1.5" fry???
> [snapback]1099891[/snapback]​


I was just wondering, where the hell is your award? Nice pics!


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

wow i liked that it was interesting 
nice job with the pics


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i think the breeding award is for breedign documenting with pics and raising the fry to 6months of age.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

how do you clean out the dead eggs without sucking in the live p's?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> i think the breeding award is for breedign documenting with pics and raising the fry to 6months of age.
> [snapback]1101577[/snapback]​


Yeah I just read that...











> anthongy817 Posted Today, 02:17 AM
> how do you clean out the dead eggs without sucking in the live p's?


I use a droper and remove the fungus eggs that way


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

can rbp breed in a bare bottom tank?..

can u put some sort of bottom feeder like pleco or catfish in the fry tank to eat all the dead eggs?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

jiggy said:


> can rbp breed in a bare bottom tank?..
> 
> can u put some sort of bottom feeder like pleco or catfish in the fry tank to eat all the dead eggs?
> [snapback]1101911[/snapback]​


Im sure its possible to breed them in bare bottem, but I notice they like to work the gravel when laying eggs.
I used to breed oscars in bare bottem with just a piece of slate.

No pleco ,cory cat whatever will eat all the eggs not just fungus ones..


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

This is a good thread.

Hollywood and I both agree Matt (mashunter18) has done a great job breeding his rb's.

So I am pleased to announce that he is the latest member to recieve the P-Fury Breeding Award



paste this into your sig









Congrats! Keep us posted on your progress, and keep taking pics!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks much Mantis.









Also thanks to everyone that helped me along the way working with the fry, especially hollywood....lol....how many times could i ask him the same questions :laugh:









Best advice I can give everyone trying to raise fry, is just read up, and be ready to do some tedious things to keep them healthy..









lol.....Feel like im at an awards ceramony


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

how old are those Ps started mating







?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Drop_TOPS said:


> how old are those Ps started mating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 years old when I got them, took a month for them to start breeding


----------

